# Mosquito Holster



## jarhead67 (May 27, 2011)

I know this has probably been ask and answered before, but I couldn't find the thread. Has anyone found a left handed belt holster for the Sig Mosquito. I like the Blackhawk concealed. Does anyone know if one of the other Sig type holsters will also fit.


----------

